# Dumbledore's Photo Thread



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi all, I haven't been around for a bit, thing's have been very busy! Dumbledore is VERY grumpy lately, but he's just finishing quilling, so hopefully he'll go back to his old cuddly self...
Anyway, I realized I've taken a bunch of pics but never showed them to the people who would appreciate them the most! He's gotten a little chubby, we're working on it :lol: 
I'm not sure which ones I've posted before, so I'm just going to put them all on, sorry if there's repeats!

[attachment=2:1u1yj8gs]DD @ 3wks1.jpg[/attachment:1u1yj8gs]
[attachment=0:1u1yj8gs]greenboy-flight.jpg[/attachment:1u1yj8gs]
[attachment=1:1u1yj8gs]DD Day 1 Wheel.JPG[/attachment:1u1yj8gs]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=2:23puvfho]Grumpy.JPG[/attachment:23puvfho]
[attachment=1:23puvfho]Playtime.JPG[/attachment:23puvfho]
[attachment=0:23puvfho]PLaytime2.JPG[/attachment:23puvfho]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=2:81iduelu]Hereslookin.jpg[/attachment:81iduelu]
[attachment=1:81iduelu]IMG_0139.JPG[/attachment:81iduelu]
[attachment=0:81iduelu]IMG_0148.JPG[/attachment:81iduelu]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=2:nqrz9bfa]IMG_0149.JPG[/attachment:nqrz9bfa]
[attachment=1:nqrz9bfa]IMG_0150.JPG[/attachment:nqrz9bfa]
[attachment=0:nqrz9bfa]IMG_0155.JPG[/attachment:nqrz9bfa]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=2:21u2ygrg]IMG_0156.JPG[/attachment:21u2ygrg]
[attachment=1:21u2ygrg]IMG_0158.JPG[/attachment:21u2ygrg]
[attachment=0:21u2ygrg]IMG_0159.JPG[/attachment:21u2ygrg]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=2:2vl5zs87]IMG_0176.JPG[/attachment:2vl5zs87]
[attachment=1:2vl5zs87]IMG_0177.JPG[/attachment:2vl5zs87]
[attachment=0:2vl5zs87]IMG_0180.JPG[/attachment:2vl5zs87]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=1:3o4pl83n]IMG_0186.JPG[/attachment:3o4pl83n]
[attachment=0:3o4pl83n]Snugglebag.JPG[/attachment:3o4pl83n]
That's it for now!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

So cute! Doesn't look chubby at all.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

He's beautiful! I don't think he's chubby at all. Perfect to be honest.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Awwwn so cute! :3


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute! Great captions, Thanks for sharing


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

He's a cutie alright!


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the captions! He's adorable!


----------



## Anon101 (Sep 13, 2012)

.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

That is the sweetest! Love the name!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! I've taken a few more that I'm hoping to get up this week!
kaitrhyme, I love his patch too, it seriously is like a painter just oopsed and missed a spot :lol:


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

As promised (or warned), here's some more of DumDum!
[attachment=2:3dbaim0o]ready.JPG[/attachment:3dbaim0o]
[attachment=1:3dbaim0o]bluesteel.JPG[/attachment:3dbaim0o]
[attachment=0:3dbaim0o]profile.JPG[/attachment:3dbaim0o]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=2:69gt7ko8]bootyshake.JPG[/attachment:69gt7ko8]
[attachment=1:69gt7ko8]didyougetit.JPG[/attachment:69gt7ko8]
[attachment=0:69gt7ko8]Sleepy....JPG[/attachment:69gt7ko8]


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

[attachment=1:29twlfs3]helmet.JPG[/attachment:29twlfs3]
Ok, so these aren't Dumbledore, but I thought they were soo cute!
[attachment=0:29twlfs3]IMG_0201.JPG[/attachment:29twlfs3]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such a little cutie-pie! Love the booty shaking. :lol:


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

Just curious if you got him from Yara at Hedgehog Grove in Ontario, if so when is his birthdate? (I know she had a couple litters close together) I am pretty sure him and my Emma are siblings!  
P.S.- he is very adorable, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I did, in fact! He was one of Cassia and Aero Spunks's litter, born May 17. HHG was awesome to deal with and Yara was super friendly and helpful! I'd love to see some pics of your little girl too! 
By the way, did you happen to get IHR information for your hedgie yet? I know the registry's behind, so I don't want to bother Yara unnecessarily.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

She was born May 19th...I knew she had two litters really close together. Not siblings but close enough! :lol: Yara was definitely great to work with. Will be getting all our hedgies from here from now on! As for the IHR # , I had to email her for something else and asked and she said she had emailed out info to everyone but I did not receive email so maybe her email did not go out to everyone by mistake. She had Emma's # so assuming she would have Dumbledore's # as well. As for photos I have a photothread of her I believe in "Fun Stuff" called "Emma's Photo Thread". Look forward to keeping in touch and seeing how your little man does and vice versa. Did he settle in well after long trip? Emma was a bit of a Diva and did not eat for a couple days very well and is very particular about her daily routine. She is a little spoiled princess who loves her cuddle time!


----------

